# RE: Shoulders?



## venomcanuck (28 Feb 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I've just started to do chinups in preparation for the fitness test (I know it's not on it, I just want better chinups).  I noticed that it feels like my left shoulder is going to pop out of joint when I perform this movement once in a while.  Do you think this is normal and that I should just try strengthening my shoulders?  It's very strange.  I've also noticed it when I reach 30 pushups.  It doesn't hurt or anything, it just feels like it's going to pop out (an annoying feeling; no not just fatigue).

Any ideas? Should I go see a doctor? Remember: I don't feel any pain or discomfort in general; only when I do the exercises above do I feel "something."

Thanks


----------



## Infanteer101 (28 Feb 2006)

Ok...First of all Whoa! Feeling like your shoulder is going to pop after a few push-ups or chin-ups is NOT normal. I had a friend on one of my courses whose shoulder actually popped backwards after a continuous rounds of push-ups (told to go another set of 25 push-ups right after a set of 25). He didn't really feel any pain or warning beforehand, it just popped and boy did he let out a scream. Turns out he developed something called "scoliosis" which is a malfunction of the shoulder mechanics and back. After the initial "pop" it took him a good year to get back to normal but is still limited to doing about 25 push-ups in a given period (at least an hour between push-ups) out of caution, probably for life. The doc told him that if he had came in sooner they could have helped correct it with a combination physiotherapy and individual weight training to stabilize the effected muscle and tendon groups but since he didn't really have a warning he couldn't (so he says). I would suggest to go get checked out by a doc or an orthopedic surgeon/specialist and let him/her know before you go on any form of military training because you WILL be doing push-ups and lots of 'em (esp if you a combat arms person) in basic training and otherwise. I am in no way a doctor or a medic but the whole feeling like "its gonna pop" could be a potential warning sign and after seeing what my buddy went through I wish he had know sooner. Cheers!

In the meantime check this out: http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/2944.html


----------



## venomcanuck (28 Feb 2006)

Hello,

Yes, I will go get it checked out.  I really think it's just because my left shoulder is weak.  Now that I've been doing more pushups and shoulder-strenghthening it seems to be going away.





			
				>>Paladin<< said:
			
		

> Ok...First of all Whoa! Feeling like your shoulder is going to pop after a few push-ups or chin-ups is NOT normal. I had a friend on one of my courses whose shoulder actually popped backwards after a continuous rounds of push-ups (told to go another set of 25 push-ups right after a set of 25). He didn't really feel any pain or warning beforehand, it just popped and boy did he let out a scream. Turns out he developed something called "scoliosis" which is a malfunction of the shoulder mechanics and back. After the initial "pop" it took him a good year to get back to normal but is still limited to doing about 25 push-ups in a given period (at least an hour between push-ups) out of caution, probably for life. The doc told him that if he had came in sooner they could have helped correct it with a combination physiotherapy and individual weight training to stabilize the effected muscle and tendon groups but since he didn't really have a warning he couldn't (so he says). I would suggest to go get checked out by a doc or an orthopedic surgeon/specialist and let him/her know before you go on any form of military training because you WILL be doing push-ups and lots of 'em (esp if you a combat arms person) in basic training and otherwise. I am in no way a doctor or a medic but the whole feeling like "its gonna pop" could be a potential warning sign and after seeing what my buddy went through I wish he had know sooner. Cheers!
> 
> In the meantime check this out: http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/2944.html


----------



## civvy3840 (28 Feb 2006)

I would still go to the doctor though. However if he says everything is fine check this site out for some shoulder workouts: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Shoulders

good luck! hopefully stuff works out!


----------

